# Nailin Palin



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 22, 2008)

so whos seen it?? i died laughing


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Zoltta (Oct 22, 2008)

You mean Nailin Paylin? lol if so yes ive seen it


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


>



it is a porn that larry flint(hustler) made with a sara paYlin look alike 
its great


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 22, 2008)

Her name is Lisa Ann lol


----------



## DanD (Oct 23, 2008)

Where'd you see it at?


----------



## kristallin (Oct 23, 2008)

Watched it last night! Awesome stuff!


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 23, 2008)

It was all over 4chan haha. I can't see Palin being a turn on but still, best title ever asides from "Catch Her in the Eye" or "Cum on Eileen"


----------



## Cancer (Oct 23, 2008)

Wait, it's out already. Man, that was fast. 'Course this is porn we're talking about, Larry probably banged in out (pun intended) in a day.

Just went to the TMZ to check it out it (work safe)

Why did they use Lisa Ann for this. I, for one, would have choosen someone much more MILF-y.



Hehhehehhe, nevermind... (possibly NSFW)



I hope Larry makes bank off of this, perhaps he can fix the economy ....lol.

Oh, and BOING ....here's another one (this never gets old. Definitely NWS, even for youtube ...sorry)
[youtube vid]8Y0Dv55iUr4[/youtube vid]


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 23, 2008)

So it's not Tina Fey?


----------



## Pauly (Oct 23, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> So it's not Tina Fey?



Lol, now that would have been some porno.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 23, 2008)

Lisa Ann is hot.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 23, 2008)

i hear tmz say that she would bring more experience to the role than palin would bring to the VP


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 23, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> So it's not Tina Fey?


 
Oh how i wish it was Tina Fey.. she's totally got that hot librarian thing going on


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 23, 2008)

i love Lisa Ann! haha that's fuckin awesome!.... ya know, not that i watch porn or know who she is or anything ...


----------



## Zoltta (Oct 23, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> i love Lisa Ann! haha that's fuckin awesome!.... ya know, not that i watch porn or know who she is or anything ...



mhm


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 23, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Sarah Palin Porn


----------



## DanD (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahem.



DanD said:


> Where'd you see it at?


----------



## kristallin (Oct 23, 2008)

This is definitely a Palin I can get on board with


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2008)

Where's Matt Crooks to say "...and that's why I'm voting Republican" when you need him?


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 23, 2008)

"suck it baby"

"oh you betcha"

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 24, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> i love Lisa Ann! haha that's fuckin awesome!.... ya know, not that i watch porn or know who she is or anything ...


 
yeah right  
I bet you don't jerk off either huh?


----------



## wes225 (Oct 24, 2008)

well.....this might have to be my first porno...just so i can laugh my ass off


----------



## shredzilla509 (Oct 24, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> It was all over 4chan haha. I can't see Palin being a turn on but still, best title ever asides from "Catch Her in the Eye" or "Cum on Eileen"


 
haha, those are funny, but not as funny as "Lovin' With One In The Oven"
or "Maximum Friction Five"


----------



## Variant (Oct 24, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> Oh how i wish it was Tina Fey.. she's totally got that hot librarian thing going on



 Am I the only person who doesn't think Sarah Palin *or* Tina Fey are the least bit attractive?


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 24, 2008)

That's not Tina Fey  It's Lisa Ann



Cancer said:


> Why did they use Lisa Ann for this. I, for one, would have choosen someone much more MILF-y.



Dude there is nobody more milf-y!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahhhh, the splooge I'd leave on those titties.....you betcha.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 25, 2008)

Variant said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't think Sarah Palin *or* Tina Fey are the least bit attractive?



tina fey is hidious, palin is ok for a woman her age, but her little office attire is pretty hot on a chick that is, well, professionally hot


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 25, 2008)

IDK, I think Tina Fey is pretty hot but not Palin at all. Lisa Ann is pretty faptastic though.


----------



## Neil (Oct 25, 2008)

so... er.... 

where can I get this?


----------



## sami (Nov 5, 2008)

*insert wahwahwahhh!


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 5, 2008)




----------

